# Butterfly Macro



## John Starkey (22 May 2011)

Hi all thought i would show you this image of a Brimstone butterfly,






Lens was the  Canon 100mm f/2.8 is L

cheers john.


----------



## Themuleous (22 May 2011)

Lovely John, the sharpness of the bufferfly is quite amazing.

Sam


----------



## Antoni (22 May 2011)

That is cracking shot, John! 

I love the focus on the butterfly and on the spikes of the thorn blossom, which you have managed to blur! Just great!


----------



## Gill (22 May 2011)

Great shot, but for me is messes with my eyesight and makes me dizzy. Something to do with the out of focus part of the bloom


----------



## nayr88 (22 May 2011)

That's stunning! Those wings are wild!! Brilliant photo pal.


----------



## Danny (9 Aug 2012)




----------

